# Should we use last frostie or cycle again?



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi just wanted to get some advice. 

We have 1 frostie remaining..been successful with last 2 frosties with immunes. Was planning to do immune FET with our last frostie last year but with the panedemic that all went out the window pretty much the whole year. 

So we decided to cycle in the hope of embryo banking incase frostie fails when we get round to using it. We have finished this cycle and it will be bfn...very poor cycle, poor fertilisation, defo no embryos were banked. 

Im really conscious i will be 40 in October and really worried if frostie fails. Means i will need to cycle again.so im torn between cycling again when im slightly younger or just using the frostie up but doing immunes which does take a few months to get right. 

Not sure.


----------



## Blodyn76 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'd cycle again if you can afford it. Your eggs are never as young as they are now.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I think it also depends on what your feelings are about having more children and/or possibly having unused embryos. If you use your one frostie and it's a BFP, will you then 100% for sure feel that your family is complete, or is there a chance that you want more? If you might perhaps want more I would definitely cycle again now first now you are younger. Or, looking at it the other way, if you do embryo banking now and you end up with multiple embryos, how will you then feel if your family is complete but you have some left over? 

If it was me in this situation I think I would cycle again if it's possible finace-wise, but the above are the sort of questions I'd be asking myself  Good luck!


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi both. Thanks for responding. I have 2 already and for us this would be a final child to add to our family. If i use this frostie it would be in july and it's much kinder to my body. If we cycle again i supect it literally would be a month or 2 after having the frostie used so probably wouldn't make a huge difference to my eggs


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

agree with Blodyn76, time plays huge role in your journey


----------

